# Cubing World Season 2



## Noahaha (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello everyone!!!!!

As some of you may know, season 2 of Cubing World starts today.

Each of the following people have made 5 videos for this season:

Noahaha (Noah Arthurs): BLD
Rubikmaster (Oskar Janes): Variety
Rubiks560 (Chris Olson): 2x2, 3x3
DivineSkulls (Nick Rech): Megaminx
Mitch1234 (Mitch Lane): 5x5, Megaminx
a small kitten (Phil Yu): OH, ZZ
Ranzha V. Emodrach: Skewb
JSkyler91: 3x3 tips
Cyoubx: Making YouTube videos

Videos will be released every:
Monday
Wednesday
Friday
Saturday

starting on Monday.

Here is the intro video to the season:
[video=youtube_share;Lzaw67NADNA]http://youtu.be/Lzaw67NADNA[/video]


If you like the selection, please subscribe!


ALSO:
At this point, we are starting to get things going for season 3. If you want to make videos for season 3, send in an application here:
http://cubingworld.weebly.com/become-a-member.html

And be sure to check out the rest of the website while you're at it 


We have a lot of good content for this season, so I hope you guys like it.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 2, 2013)

Cyoubx obviously has no real name


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 2, 2013)

i thought that was your real name o.o


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Feb 2, 2013)

You have reached a level of awesomeness in which a name is no longer needed.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Lzaw67NADNA]http://youtu.be/Lzaw67NADNA[/video]


----------



## Mikel (Feb 2, 2013)

rubikmaster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Lzaw67NADNA]http://youtu.be/Lzaw67NADNA[/video]



Congrats Divineskills on the new 2x2 WR!

Cyotheking, quit practicing Megaminx.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 2, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Congrats Divineskills on the new 2x2 WR!
> 
> Cyotheking, quit practicing Megaminx.



Lol they were switched by mistake. There are annotations with the correct names =)


----------



## tx789 (Feb 2, 2013)

I am kinda annoyed about my CLL videos didn't make it but whatever hope I can join back in in season 3 


Still it will be interesting what videos will come up


----------



## tengurocks (Feb 2, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Congrats Divineskills on the new 2x2 WR!
> 
> Cyotheking, quit practicing Megaminx.



It is the other way around


----------



## ottozing (Feb 2, 2013)

He was joking  hahaha


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 5, 2013)

This week is intro week:


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 5, 2013)

This guy is so ugly.

Love that intro though <3


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Noahaha (Feb 9, 2013)

UPDATE:
I'm posting the final video of intro week here. Next week is the first of the 11 weeks of instructional/helpful videos. I am going to stop posting these videos every time they are released, and instead post the four videos from the previous week every Saturday. If you want to get updated on them when they come out, you can subscribe of course.

We are also starting to prepare for Season 3, so if you want to make videos for Season 3, either fill out the form on our website or PM me here on SpeedSolving. You have to be willing to make 5 instructional, interesting or fun videos based on some level of expertise in some aspect of speedcubing. We are trying to broaden our scope a little for Season 3, so feel free to contact us with ideas that aren't just tutorials (although we like those as well).

Today's video:


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 10, 2013)

We are already preparing for Season 3 so if you're interested you can fill out this form or just contact me or Noah here on Speedsolving. We're going to be joined by some awesome cubers like cyoubx, 5BLD, jskyler91, etc.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are this week's videos for anyone who may have missed them:

*Monday:*  Chris Olson - My PLLs with Execution

*Wednesday:* Mitch Lane - 5x5 Walkthrough Solve

*Friday:* jskyler91 - Pair Manipulation: Front Right Slot

*Saturday:* cyoubx - How to Make a Good Cubing Video: Part 1 - Equipment

If you enjoy the videos, please subscribe!


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey everyone, we now have our own Facebook page!  fb.com/cubingworld


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 23, 2013)

Here are the week 3 videos for anyone who may have missed them:

*Monday:* asmallkitten - ZZ First Block Choice

*Wednesday:* Rubikmaster - 2x2 Ortega Method Tutorial

*Friday:* jskyler91 - Fluidity and Lookahead

*Saturday:* Mitch Lane - Megaminx 4LLL Tutorial: Part 1 - EO

If you enjoy the selection, please subscribe!


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are the week 4 videos for anyone who may have missed them:

*Monday:* asmallkitten - ZZ Gathering Bad Edges

*Wednesday:* Rubikmaster - How to Clean your Cube

*Friday:* cyoubx - How to Make a Good Cubing Video: Part 2 - Setup

*Saturday:* Mitch Lane - Megaminx 4LLL Tutorial: Part 2 - CO


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 18, 2013)

I forgot to do this last week, so here are the videos from the last two weeks:

*Monday:* asmallkitten - ZZ - Pair Linking

*Wednesday:* SpeedcubingTV - How I Lube My Cubes

*Friday:* jskyler91 - Avoiding Cube Rotations (Part 6)

*Saturday:* Mitch Lane - Megaminx 4LLL Tutorial: Part 3 - EP

*Monday:* Chris Olson - A Simple Trick to Make You Faster at Ortega

*Wednesday:* NoahCubes - How to Solve a Rubik's Cube Blindfolded: Part 1

*Friday:* cyoubx - How to Make a Good Cube Review

*Saturday:* Mitch Lane - Megaminx 4LLL Tutorial: Part 4 - CP


If you like the videos, don't forget to subscribe and like Cubing World on facebook,


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 8, 2013)

Today we reached 1000 subscribers! 

As a result we are having a contest! 






The prize is a ZhanChi Silk.


----------



## Noahaha (May 7, 2013)

Here are the results of our contest:






I hope you guys enjoyed season 2. Season 3 will start in a few weeks.


----------

